# Pokemon Omega Ruby and Alpha Sapphire



## Arbre (Mar 9, 2014)

From the official Pokemon YouTube:





I'm excited.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Ruby and Sapphire are my favorites!! Too bad I only have a regular DS lite :cry


----------



## RayOfLight123 (Dec 4, 2009)

Excited!


----------



## Ineko (Jan 5, 2014)

Damnit! I haven't even finished the last one


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

Both RS remakes and Smash in the same year...!? the hype is too much, its crushing my soul lol. 

Anyway, When I saw the announcement video this morning, I yelled to the top of my lungs "YES" repeatedly in a public area. Looking back on it now, I must of looked like quite the fool but I don't care. I've been waiting for these remakes forever.

I wonder if their going to be true remakes or sequels to Ruby and Sapphire?


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Oh hell yes! I finally have an excuse to beat Ruby and Sapphire. I was waiting a long time for this announcement.

Considering the wording they're using in the trailer, it seems like it's going to be a brand new game instead of a remake. Or it could just be a remake with a lot of new features.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Excited. Seems like they won't be true remakes and will have a little more to offer, which attracts me. I didn't buy the remakes of the first two generations.

I'm looking forward to revisiting the region after losing my Ruby cart long ago.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Pretty cool, but I always dislike beginning a new pokemon game in an older region because it kinda feels like a downgrade in a way. I just need to see gameplay footage. 

I also reallllyy want footage for Sonic Boom 3ds.


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

Thank Arceus! Finally a Hoenn game post Physical-Special split!



CrimsonTrigger said:


> Oh hell yes! I finally have an excuse to beat Ruby and Sapphire. I was waiting a long time for this announcement.
> 
> Considering the wording they're using in the trailer, it seems like it's going to be a brand new game instead of a remake. Or it could just be a remake with a lot of new features.


 I'm certain these will be remakes and not a new game. I took the "new world"-thing as advertising blurb. Hoenn would have to be almost entirely reconstructed if Gamefreak wants to go down the XY route graphics-wise (which they undoubtedly will). In a way it would be a whole new, non-linear world!


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

The last Pokemon game that I beat was Ruby, back in the good days. This is great news, but I have so much catching up to do D:


----------



## BTAG (Jun 27, 2013)

I wasn't the biggest fan of the 3rd generation, well, at least in comparison to the others, but with how fantastic the other remakes have been, and how much I enjoyed X and Y, I'm very excited for this.


----------



## T Studdly (Jul 20, 2013)

I absolutley loved heartgold so I have high hope for this remake. Don't think i'll be moving my pokemon over AGAIN though unless it's really good.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

I have fond memories of Sapphire, I probably won't be buying this though. No time.


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

I haven't even played Pokemon X/Y yet and now this 
do you think I should wait for this instead? I've only ever played Pokemon B/W.


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

Its been confirmed by Iwata that Omega Ruby and Alpha Sapphire are going to be full-remakes of the originals. 

I just hope they bring something new to the table.


----------



## lunarc (Feb 25, 2014)

Another remake of red plx.


----------



## Salvador Dali (Oct 26, 2013)

It's been over a decade since the original Ruby and Sapphire was released, so it's nice to see them re-releasing these games. The R/S era has always been very nostalgic for me, and I've been waiting for remakes for the past couple of years. My old cartridges still work, but the battery has run dry on all of them, including Emerald, so I can't do any of the time-based things any more such as growing berries or grinding for Feebas. At least it didn't delete the save data like it did on Gold, Silver and Crystal.


----------



## The Phantom Pain (Oct 6, 2010)

louiselouisa said:


> I haven't even played Pokemon X/Y yet and now this
> do you think I should wait for this instead? I've only ever played Pokemon B/W.


I say just go for X or Y. You can play the previous ones on emulator if you really want to.

I suggest Fire Red or Leaf Green. Those fixed all the issues if the Gen 1 Pokemon games and they added all of Gen 3's moves and features.

I still think that's the best option for people who never played the originals.


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

Hoenn was my favorite region. Definitely getting Omega Ruby.


----------



## Fledgling (Jan 1, 2013)

This announcement came out of nowhere. It's my least favorite region (and generation) but still worth the purchase.

Treecko time.


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

The Phantom Pain said:


> I say just go for X or Y. You can play the previous ones on emulator if you really want to.
> 
> I suggest Fire Red or Leaf Green. Those fixed all the issues if the Gen 1 Pokemon games and they added all of Gen 3's moves and features.
> 
> I still think that's the best option for people who never played the originals.


I don't like emulators :blush I played B/W because I wanted to know if I'd like X/Y but I apparently liked it so I planned to buy X/Y
will these new ruby and sapphire come with updated graphics?


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

My Sapphire game corrupted once I got to the elite 4 so I'll be looking forward to try it again. 

And Louisa Leaf Green is a good one, you can probably get it cheap on ebay. I haven't played X/Y either because I wanted to spend money on other things.


----------



## The Phantom Pain (Oct 6, 2010)

louiselouisa said:


> I don't like emulators :blush I played B/W because I wanted to know if I'd like X/Y but I apparently liked it so I planned to buy X/Y
> will these new ruby and sapphire come with updated graphics?


I assume it will but they really showed nothing in the teaser.

But it has to as there's really no use in remaking these if they don't have at least X/Y+ graphics.


----------



## lmao (Feb 20, 2012)

I guess it was good that I didn't sell my 3ds for extra cash now that Smash bros and this are coming out.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I kind of gave up properly playing after Diamond and I'm a few games behind anyway (last one I bought was Black) and don't have the new DS so probably not gonna bother. I did like the original Sapphire a lot though. Berry blending was a fun minigame too.


----------



## rosecolored (May 13, 2012)

I screamed when I found out. My dad thought I was dying lol. I breathed for sapphire as a kid, so I can't wait for this.


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

Although I hate the music in of that region, I did enjoy Emerald a lot. Not my favorite but still an awesome gen.


----------



## coniconon (May 16, 2012)

Can't. freaking. wait.
Gotta save some money for November!! *o*


----------



## Morumot (Sep 21, 2011)

I loved emerald. I can't wait to play these, also loved soulsilver so I think these remakes will be good, will be interesting to see what new things they add to it.


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

The Phantom Pain said:


> I assume it will but they really showed nothing in the teaser.
> 
> But it has to as there's really no use in remaking these if they don't have at least X/Y+ graphics.


They will on Sunday 
I'll just wait until they show some screenshots.


----------



## DreamAcrobatics (Nov 11, 2013)

i really want to get a 3ds (and play pokemon) but i dunno...i feel like i should be giving up games they do distract me. But hey im always going to get distracted by something i gotta discipline myself right? May i ask as well but...does the 3ds have a advance wars game. I remember playing that on gba and it was amazing. Also was the last pokemon game good (x n y)?


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

I think they're going to start showing the footage soon. It's a live stream. Here's a link if anybody wants to see it. http://www.nintendolife.com/news/20...on_omega_ruby_and_pokemon_alpha_sapphire_live

Man, Japanese commercials are so 90s.

They're showing it now.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Eh, they didn't show much. Just a couple of FMVs. Oh well. I wasn't expecting much anyways. Since it's a remake, I already know what to expect from it anyways.


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

I just saw the footage of the Ruby and Sapphire remakes, and I gotta say. I really liked what I saw but I wish they showed more off .


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

Groudon didn't burst out of Mt. Chimney like in Emerald. Ah well. Can't wait to see how the overworld drought looks.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

I might get it, though probably not, not as excited about ruby/sapphire as I was for X/Y. I'd love to see a new Pokemon Snap on 3DS though. That would be quite radical.


----------



## The Enclave (May 10, 2013)

Sin said:


> Beta emerald?


I doubt they'll even do one for Emerald which is a shame since it was the best one.


----------



## elitebutterfly (Feb 2, 2014)




----------



## Arbre (Mar 9, 2014)

There has been some new Pokemon news today, including Mega Evolutions for Sceptile and Swampert.










I think Mega Sceptile looks really cool, and it's Grass/Dragon.


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

Mega Sceptile...holy crap. That's how you freaking design a Mega Evolution! I wonder if its Dragon sub-type makes fire do neutral damage. 

I just realized something: After ORAS are released, it'll be possible to visit all 6 main regions on one handheld. Neat.


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

FireRed/LeafGreen came bundled with the wireless *adaptor, HeartGold/SoulSliver come with the pokewalker. I wonder if Nintendo is going to bundle something with the Ruby and Sapphire remixes? If I had to guess, I would say they would package the game with the 3DS Amiibo stand thing.



Eggshell said:


> Mega Sableye:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like Sableye, he reminds me of Stitch. I wonder what ability they're going to give Sableye? I hope he keeps prankster or give him a new (useful) ability.

I'm hoping for Mega Milotic, Metagross, and Shedinja.


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

Stance Change would be a good ability for Sableye too.


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

Well... it finally happened.










Words can't describe how happy I am...


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Callsign said:


> Maybe, not any chance of a video output is there? I guess that's a bit far fetched with the two screens haha


It's possible, but you have to pay someone to mod the system, and that costs money.


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

I'm happy Metagross _may_ be getting a buff but I really don't like how Mega-Gross looks. It's up there with Sawk and Throh's designs, and I REALLY hate Sawk and Throh.


----------



## Jay689 (Jul 8, 2014)

I've never played any of the Pokemon games. I've always seen people play it but I've never owned any of them. Is this gonna be a good game to start with or is it too early to say?


----------



## Ignopius (Mar 19, 2013)

Jay689 said:


> I've never played any of the Pokemon games. I've always seen people play it but I've never owned any of them. Is this gonna be a good game to start with or is it too early to say?


The Pokemon games are classic. I suggest you start on one of the newer ones though. Some of the older games feel dated.


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

Went on Serebii, and saw this...




























...I ca...I can't take all this hype... I think, ..it's going to kill me.

...I need to dance.


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

Really glad to see my second favorite dragon, Altaria getting some love. Was definitely not expecting Mega Lopunny surprised me. I kinda want to use one competitively. Fake Out, Ice Punch, Return, Power-Up Punch. 

Gamefreak please give Mega Salamence Extreme Speed. Please.


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

Cronos said:


> Really glad to see my second favorite dragon, Altaria getting some love. Was definitely not expecting Mega Lopunny surprised me. I kinda want to use one competitively. Fake Out, Ice Punch, Return, Power-Up Punch.
> 
> Gamefreak please give Mega Salamence Extreme Speed. Please.


Lopunny is a great Pokemon, I run Fake Out, Ice punch, Drain Punch, and Return on mine while holding a life orb.


----------



## MuffinMan (May 14, 2014)

Cronos said:


> Gamefreak please give Mega Salamence Extreme Speed. Please.


Oh no, we don't want Salamence banished to Ubers. (That's if his mega form keeps his moxie)


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

Nanorell8 said:


> Lopunny is a great Pokemon, I run Fake Out, Ice punch, Drain Punch, and Return on mine while holding a life orb.


 Woah, I didn't know Lopunny got Drain Punch! C'mon return, Move Tutors!



MuffinMan said:


> Oh no, we don't want Salamence banished to Ubers. (That's if his mega form keeps his moxie)


Methinks MegaSally might be uber. According to Serebii, it gets Aerilate (Normal Moves become Flying-type moves & get a 30% boost).

Base >135 attack + Double-Edge + 30% boost from Aerilate + STAB, might be too much for OU.


----------



## JohnWalnut (May 2, 2012)

I wonder if any of these megas are going to top Kangaskhan. :afr Why can't gamefreak make megas for pokemon like Beedrill? They need it more than Salamence.


----------



## MuffinMan (May 14, 2014)

JohnWalnut said:


> I wonder if any of these megas are going to top Kangaskhan. :afr Why can't gamefreak make megas for pokemon like Beedrill? They need it more than Salamence.


I agree, Beedrill is simultaneously one of the coolest and crappiest pokemon. In X and Y they raised his attack, but he still can't do anything as good as a Ninjask or Scolipede.

He could either have sniper or skill link as abilities. His statline now is,

HP:65 Att:90 Def:40 Spa:45 Sp.Def:80 Spe:75

They could do a few things to that to make him useful. Simply raise Attack and Speed would upgrade him already and probably make him useable in a lower tier. They could also try something with his moderately high Sp.Def and make a more bulky set. That might look something like this,

HP:95 Att:100 Def:85 Spa:45 Sp.Def:110 Spe:65

That would make for a total of 500 BST, and probably a useful NU/RU set.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

http://www.pokedraw.net/


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

A new trailer came out today.






Hordes are back!!!!1 And that cosplay Pikachu is going on my team.


----------



## Fledgling (Jan 1, 2013)

Mega Altaria is my new favorite thing after Mega Sceptile.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

cantwaitcantwaitcantwait


----------



## iminnocentenough (Jul 24, 2014)

Being the only self proclaimed Pokemaster who has never completed R/S/E, I am extremely excited for this game, but there are a few things I find stupid..

*-*Mega-Salamance looks like he has a gigantic red boomerang attached to his back. Idiotic to say the least.

*-*Cosplay Pikachu is just another cheap gimmick that will get boring after the first week, and we'll never see it again in the series.

-Handing out shinies like candy! Now they lose even less value and people who actually went through all the trouble of trying to find a legit shiny beldum are gonna feel like moron and be extremely angry.


----------



## iminnocentenough (Jul 24, 2014)

scooby said:


> I might get it, though probably not, not as excited about ruby/sapphire as I was for X/Y. I'd love to see a new Pokemon Snap on 3DS though. That would be quite radical.


Dude, I have been begging for a Pokemon Snap 3D since the 3DS came out. The 3DS is the perfect platform for it!


----------



## BabyBlueGamer (Oct 2, 2012)

Mega Slowbro and Mega Audino have just been confirmed see for yourself on facebook and smogon!


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

Mega Slowbro and Mega Audino have been leaked.










From Serebii:



> The official Korean Pokémon website has accidentally uploaded details of Mega Slowbro and Mega Audino. We're currently translating the details. Note: The pages on the official Korean site have now been removed
> Edit @ 09:53: Screenshots added to our pre-release screenshot page
> Edit @ 09:57: Mega Audino is Normal/Fairy-type and the ability Healer. Mega Slowbro has the ability Shell Armor


----------



## Therin (Aug 12, 2014)

Ahaha poor slowbro... that doesn't look comfortable. 

I want mega altaria in REAL LIFE. Man that thing is fluffy. 
Super excited for this new game though, it's my favorite generation!


----------



## iminnocentenough (Jul 24, 2014)

Cronos said:


> Mega Slowbro and Mega Audino have been leaked.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's all fake. If you look closely at the screenshots you can't see the mega symbol beside their names to indicate that they are mega-evolutions.


----------



## iminnocentenough (Jul 24, 2014)

Therin said:


> Ahaha poor slowbro... that doesn't look comfortable.
> 
> I want mega altaria in REAL LIFE. Man that thing is fluffy.
> Super excited for this new game though, it's my favorite generation!


Mega-Altaria is the best mega they revealed in the trailer. It's just pimp as hell! Looks like Whimsicott has some COTTpetition AWWWW YEEAAAAH.


----------



## Therin (Aug 12, 2014)

HAHAHA GOOD ONE. time to make a fluffy pokemon team, y/y?


----------



## iminnocentenough (Jul 24, 2014)

Therin said:


> HAHAHA GOOD ONE. time to make a fluffy pokemon team, y/y?


Y

Altaria, Whimsicott, Furfrou, Aromatisse, Flareon, Mareep, and Swirlix


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

Cronos said:


> Mega Slowbro and Mega Audino have been leaked.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unfortunately I can't say I'm really all that excited for Slowbro. His mega design just looks sad to me. Look at him, he looks so uncomfortable in that shell(it makes me sad ). Also his new ability doesn't seem that useful, it suits him and it can be useful but I'd rather have his old ability regenerator.

Mega Audino looks cool in my opinion, plus normal/fairy typing is awesome. I hope it's stats get a huge increase and new moves added to it's movepool. I'd have her on my team. 
...However, Audino's ability isn't that great either. Healer is only effective in double battles. Using Audino in singles would make her somewhat useless. Guess I'd just have to play more VGC then 

Thanks to this leak, the gate for 5th gen Megas has been open, Hooray!


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

iminnocentenough said:


> Mega-Altaria is the best mega they revealed in the trailer. It's just pimp as hell! Looks like Whimsicott has some COTTpetition AWWWW YEEAAAAH.


Whimsicott wins by a long shot, just sayin


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

Nanorell8 said:


> Unfortunately I can't say I'm really all that excited for Slowbro. His mega design just looks sad to me. Look at him, he looks so uncomfortable in that shell(it makes me sad ). Also his new ability doesn't seem that useful, it suits him and it can be useful but I'd rather have his old ability regenerator.
> 
> Mega Audino looks cool in my opinion, plus normal/fairy typing is awesome. I hope it's stats get a huge increase and new moves added to it's movepool. I'd have her on my team.
> ...However, Audino's ability isn't that great either. Healer is only effective in double battles. Using Audino in singles would make her somewhat useless. Guess I'd just have to play more VGC then
> ...


I'm not a fan either. He looks too serious. Why so srs bro? Unless it gets Shuckle-level defenses, it's probably gonna end up in the "Mega Evolutions Who are Outclassed by their Normal Forms Club." Mega-Alakazam will have some company. At least one redeeming trait is that we can refer to him simply as Mega-Bro! 

Mega Audino looks like a full-fledged evolution. If only it evolved from Audino using a shiny stone...


----------



## iminnocentenough (Jul 24, 2014)

Eggshell said:


> I want that shiny Beldum. Metagross might be my favourite shiny.
> 
> Still hoping my favourite Pokemon, Flygon, gets a Mega.


I really wish they weren't giving out shinies like crazy because it depletes their value. I feel bad for all the people who actually took the time to find a real shiny beldum..they must be pissed!


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

Does every Dragon type need to have a Mega Evolution?

Mega Lopunny? Wasn't expecting that one.


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

Cronos said:


> Mega Slowbro and Mega Audino have been leaked.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The more I look at Mega Audino, the more I desire a plush of it...


----------



## Therin (Aug 12, 2014)

Eggshell said:


> Still hoping my favourite Pokemon, Flygon, gets a Mega.


yeaaa flygon is great.


----------



## Fledgling (Jan 1, 2013)

So, I'm somehow convinced Mega Slowbro and Mega Audino are fakes. Poor Slowbro with that distressed look.


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

More Megas!

Mega Sharpedo:










Mega Camerupt:










Mega Gallade:












Serebii said:


> Edit @ 09:33: Mega Gallade revealed
> Edit @ 09:39: Mega Sharpedo & Mega Camerupt have also been confirmed. Mega Sharpedo has the ability Strong Jaw while Mega Camerupt has Sheer Force
> Edit @ 09:46: Primal Kyogre has a new ability called Sea of Beginnings and Primal Groudon has a new ability called Land of Endings. They activate what is called Strong Rain and Strong Sunlight respectively. It is not known how different this is to normal. Primal Groudon's new move is called Cliff's Blade
> Edit @ 09:49: Mega Camerupts Speed is decreased, but every other stat is increased while all of Sharpedo's stats get an increase


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

Eggshell said:


> I think those Mega's look better than their normal forms. Still disappointed there is no Mega Flygon.


M-Sharpedo could've done with less yellow and could've shaved off that goatee. :lol

M-Gallade is my favorite of this bunch and I'm glad it looks like Wally will be maining it. Seeing Wally next to M-Gallade looks cooler than him and M-Gardevoir, imo.

Mega Flygon will be a thing, it just has to. GameFreak can't be jerkish enough to give 2 out of 3 of Hoenn's Dragon Families Megas and give Flygon the shaft. They're saving the best dragon for last!


----------



## Fledgling (Jan 1, 2013)

Both Megas of Gallade and Camerupt look outstanding. Unfortunately for Mega Sharpedo, I feel like that design needs a lot of time getting used to. Why the chin strap?!


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

Gallade and Camerupt look pretty cool but I'm not too fond of Sharpedo. He looks the same to me, just with more markings and a bigger nose.



Eggshell said:


> Wasn't there another Mega with a goatee? I can't remember which one it was though.


Aerodactyl


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

Mega Beedrill looks so cool, imagine if real bees looked like that. Anyway, I wonder if Fearow, Butterfree or even Vespiquen are going to get megas too?


----------



## Forlorn (Jul 24, 2014)

This is exciting. Too bad I don't have a 3DS. I wonder if its possible for a Pokemon who has only 1 evolution from the previous generations then gets a final evolution and also a Mega evolution?


----------



## joked35 (Oct 13, 2013)

Sin said:


> Beta emerald?


lol. Beta Rayquaza. Don't waste your masterball on him. In fact don't even bother catching him. Magikarps don't even want to be friends with him.


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

Just checked Beedrill's stats: 385 Base Stat Total, and its highest stats are Attack and freakin' Special Defence (of all things). Holy crap, that's lower than Misdreavus' BST! It really needed this, and it looks awesome! 

Mega-Pidgeot looks like a freakin' majestic monster! No-Guard is an odd ability to slap on it, though. So far the only "good" low-accuracy moves it gets are Hurricane, Air Slash, Steel Wing, and Heat Wave.


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

Mega Glalie scares me.


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

1 month 'til they drop! I played around a little in the demo. Gamefreak really likes to tease. >.<


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

I'm canceling my pre-order first thing tomorrow.


----------



## Arbre (Mar 9, 2014)

NanoStar SOUL said:


> I'm canceling my pre-order first thing tomorrow.


Whoa, why?


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

Eggshell said:


> Whoa, why?


I can't play this game, there's too much water.
http://www.ign.com/articles/2014/11/18/pokemon-alpha-sapphire-and-omega-ruby-review

Lol I'm only kidding. I still plan to get it day one.


----------



## Arbre (Mar 9, 2014)

NanoStar SOUL said:


> I can't play this game, there's too much water.
> http://www.ign.com/articles/2014/11/18/pokemon-alpha-sapphire-and-omega-ruby-review
> 
> Lol I'm only kidding. I still plan to get it day one.


I thought you might have been serious and that there was something wrong with these remakes. I don't have the money to get them but I think I'll buy them one day.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Darn delayed UK release


----------



## rosecolored (May 13, 2012)

I'm watching LP's because I don't have a 3ds. Looks fun.


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

It looks fun and all but I'm going to pass on this one.


----------



## BTAG (Jun 27, 2013)

How's everyone that picked the game up, enjoying it thus far? I've pretty much done everything I can on Alpha Sapphire, so I'll be moving on to Omega Ruby soon.


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

BTAG said:


> How's everyone that picked the game up, enjoying it thus far? I've pretty much done everything I can on Alpha Sapphire, so I'll be moving on to Omega Ruby soon.


I really enjoyed XY but these games blow them out of the water (no pun intended)! DexNav's an amazing feature. Half my team was overlevelled because of DexNav chaining. My only real gripe is the post-game.


----------



## BTAG (Jun 27, 2013)

Cronos said:


> I really enjoyed XY but these games blow them out of the water (no pun intended)! DexNav's an amazing feature. Half my team was overlevelled because of DexNav chaining. My only real gripe is the post-game.


I like the Delta episode much more than the Looker missions in XY. That new character was pretty interesting to me. I like how many Legendaries that can be caught, but they did it in the least interesting way possible. I much prefer going through a giant labyrinth cave to find something,like Zygarde in XY, than just walking up to a ring, and coming back 12 hours later. I don't have any problem with the water portions. I like diving, and even without repels, I was hardly running into any wild pokemon. I was expecting a Tentacool every 2 seconds, but that wasn't the case.


----------



## T Studdly (Jul 20, 2013)

Dexnav is freaking awesome.

I beat the main game and delta, going to train and hunt ledgendaries before i go to the battle fronteir. 

Y is still my favorite next to Diamond and Red version but I like this game. It's hard not to like pokemon for me


----------

